# Roku and Dropbox



## Ken N Tx (Dec 26, 2015)

Christmas Day we had our daughter, her husband and our Granddaughter over for lunch and a visit.

Prior to their arrival, I uploaded about 20 photos to Dropbox, that I copied from FaceBook, from my desktop computer.

During lunch and their visit,I turned on the TV and Roku and their photos did a slide show while we talked and laughed..

I was surprised that my new tablet (which has the Dropbox App) transferred pictures instantly to Dropbox!!


----------



## Mike (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi Ken, you must have your tablet set to synchronise
with you PC, that is the only way that it would do that,
I think.

Mike.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 26, 2015)

My iPad, and both our Android phones send photos to Dropbox; those same photos show-up on the other devices within a few moments.   That is neat that the Roku can stream files that are on your laptop; my Chromecast(1st gen) can just direct streaming media over wifi to the TV.  There supposedly is a 'hack' that can enable file streaming for the Chromecast, I just haven't taken the time to try it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 27, 2015)

Mike said:


> Hi Ken, you must have your tablet set to synchronise
> with you PC, that is the only way that it would do that,
> I think.
> 
> Mike.



It is an Android tablet and with the Dropbox App installed, it sends camera pictures to a Gallery,Google Photos and Dropbox....



tnthomas said:


> My iPad, and both our Android phones send photos to Dropbox; those same photos show-up on the other devices within a few moments.   That is neat that the Roku can stream files that are on your laptop; my Chromecast(1st gen) can just direct streaming media over wifi to the TV.  There supposedly is a 'hack' that can enable file streaming for the Chromecast, I just haven't taken the time to try it.


.
Roku has a Dropbox Chanel ..

Try this..
.


----------

